# Snow in Belgium!



## Vanessa (Dec 24, 2010)

Here in Belgium, we never had so much snow than this year! It has been years since we had a white christmas! I took some pics of my horses playing in the snow.






My silverdapple stallion, Silverado






My falabella mare April Morning






My filly of 2010, who became junior champion in Belgium, Cinnamon Baybe






Lilly, she is a smokey black splash tovero. I just love her blue eyes.






Velvet Moon, one of my mares






Magic, my splash overo Stallion






I also made a short movie,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT6CjMMWRjY

This one is about my filly Baybe,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJDmo--47g

Hope everyone likes my little horses, I love them so much.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 24, 2010)

O they're having so much fun! Lovely photos!


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 27, 2010)

What happy and beautiful horses!

Thank you for sharing with us.

Charlotte


----------



## little lady (Dec 27, 2010)

What a bunch of fluffy happy horses!



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wingnut (Dec 28, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous horses! Especially Silverado! The more I see like him the more I'm determined my next horse will be colored like that


----------



## Reble (Dec 28, 2010)

Loved your video's and the music was great.

They are having so much fun.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Silverado was my first miniature, and I really wanted a silverdapple, he has blue eyes and appaloosa markings. And is the sire of appaloosa foals and splash overo, so he produces a lot of color in his foals.



I'm so happy for that.


----------



## CCC (Dec 28, 2010)

what beautiful horses you have! great shots, looks like they're enjoying the snow!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 29, 2010)

Love your photos of your adorable horses!

Still waiting for snow here



You can send some over


----------



## Getitia (Dec 30, 2010)

Great photos Vanessa. Our company has a facility in Leer Belgium so I've been to your country several times - but always in the spring and summer!

The photos of your horses playing in the snow are just lovely!


----------



## Shari (Jan 3, 2011)

Your horses are beautiful and is always fun watching them play!


----------

